# Metal Roof - Seal or Rescrew



## TxBuilder (Sep 15, 2010)

I have an older metal roof that is in great shape but the screw grommets have disintegrated.

Should I opt to have a company replace all the screws or another option I have been given is to put a sealer over all the screws and the whole roof.

They said you reseal every 10 years and no leaks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 15, 2010)

Tx, my:2cents: is to replace the screws with a larger diameter screw. If the washers have deteriorated then the screw holes are probably wallowed out also from thermal contraction and expansion of the metal. Screws will last as long as coating and you will be able to repair easier if there is a problem down the road. Several coats of coatings will look like dodo after a couple times of application. 


...but hey, thats my :2cents:


----------

